# First Intl Assignment to Mexico City



## anthony73 (Oct 17, 2014)

hello people! My name is Anthony (or Tony) and I joined this forum because I'm having my first international assignment for my company and it is in Mexico City. 

I've been preparing myself to this and also the company is helping me with some training about the culture. I know some Spanish I've learned throughput my life and education and also I have some Mexican friends here (I'm from Texas). I have a couple of questions and since people here are American living in Mexico I would like to know your points of view and opinions.

First of all, what can I expect from people there? their culture and customs? are they friendly with Americans? I've made some research on Hofstede's cultural dimensions compared to the U.S. and it shows me they're a collectivistic country.. what can you tell me about that? do they like to work on teams and do things together and all that?

Also, what about corruption and crime over there? my friends from Mexico told me there is a high crime rate over at Mexico City (robbery, and even kidnapping). is it that dangerous? I'm probably making a big deal out of this, but, is looking American (white) increase the chances of being exposed to those type o crime events? 

I'm leaving in three weeks and I'll be there for one year, so please any type of advice would be really appreciated.

thanks!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

anthony73 said:


> Also, what about corruption and crime over there? my friends from Mexico told me there is a high crime rate over at Mexico City (robbery, and even kidnapping). is it that dangerous? I'm probably making a big deal out of this, but, is looking American (white) increase the chances of being exposed to those type o crime events?


Your Mexican friends are sadly uninformed about the crime rate in Mexico City, which is one of the safest places in Mexico to live. Are these friends even from Mexico City or are they just quoting numbers from news stories in US papers?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

anthony73 said:


> Also, what about corruption and crime over there? my friends from Mexico told me there is a high crime rate over at Mexico City (robbery, and even kidnapping). is it that dangerous? I'm probably making a big deal out of this, but, is looking American (white) increase the chances of being exposed to those type o crime events?
> thanks!


My take on kidnapping is if you are an Expat you are safe unless they find out from their paid informers in banks that you are sitting on about $100,000 US or more in pesos and can pay about that much or more fast or come from a wealthy family that lives close by. If you are a working guy I would imagine they will not bother with you. 

Don´t mention your wage to anyone or talk about money or possesions with people you don´t know well. Don´t act paranoid in public. Walk right past the group of kids hanging out on the corner and don´t cross the street in the middle of the block to avoid them etc.. The same stuff you do back home, I asume.

As far a muggings they seem to be equal opportunity and do it indiscriminately of color, sex or size. Stay out of strip clubs and seedy areas and you will blend in. About 9 million people live there.

I wear clothes that are common among gentlemen my age. I feel this helps me blend in.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> As far a muggings they seem to be equal opportunity and do it indiscriminately of color, sex or size. Stay out of strip clubs and seedy areas and you will blend in. About 9 million people live there.


Staying out of strip clubs and seedy areas must be the reason I feel safer living in Mexico City than I did in Philadelphia!


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Looking American (white) is particularly not a thing in Mexico City, where Mexicans come in all colours, and being white will not necessarily make you look different. 

As for standing out in other ways (dressing or acting like a foreigner, or not speaking fluent Spanish), it’s like Alan said: equal opportunity. Foreigners are neither targeted preferentially, nor immune from crime.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Staying out of strip clubs and seedy areas must be the reason I feel safer living in Mexico City than I did in Philadelphia!



Does that mean while you were living in Philadelphia that you were frequenting .....????


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

michmex said:


> Does that mean while you were living in Philadelphia that you were frequenting .....????


Not at all. Philly has become a pretty dangerous city, and you can run into problems even while just walking down your street.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

michmex said:


> Does that mean while you were living in Philadelphia that you were frequenting .....????


I was thinking the same thing but left it for you to explore.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

You would stand out if you were black or oriental, 
whites, we have a bunch
If your Mexican culture knowledge comes from Texas or your friends in Texas, forget everything you know 
Friendly toward Americans? It depends, will you be friendly with Mexicans?
Do Mexicans like to work on teams and do things together? The answer is yes; we are about 120,000,000 Mexicans living in the territory and some of them form teams, for good or for worse
Welcome to Mexico and I really hope that you have a blast here!


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

anthony73 said:


> hello people! My name is Anthony (or Tony) and I joined this forum because I'm having my first international assignment for my company and it is in Mexico City.
> 
> I've been preparing myself to this and also the company is helping me with some training about the culture. I know some Spanish I've learned throughput my life and education and also I have some Mexican friends here (I'm from Texas). I have a couple of questions and since people here are American living in Mexico I would like to know your points of view and opinions.
> 
> ...


It also might help if you could identify in some way without giving away your company what field you'll be employed in, as just a one-year assignment seems short. Members might be able to offer more targeted advice if they know this.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

There are many European looking people in Mexico city .
One think you should know just because you are from the US does not make you a rich guy, there are loads of Mexicans in Mexico City who have a whole lot more money than you do. You can be sure of that,

By the way our governor in Chiapas is light skinned and blue eyes and is from an old Mexican family..


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

It is as amazing as seen white, yellow and black people in the US
In the beginning there were red skinned people
Similar thing here

Up until 1521, there were not any white people, since then, all the rest of us call ourselves Mexicans, same as Americans do


----------



## anthony73 (Oct 17, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> Your Mexican friends are sadly uninformed about the crime rate in Mexico City, which is one of the safest places in Mexico to live. Are these friends even from Mexico City or are they just quoting numbers from news stories in US papers?




Hello Isla!.. well yes, they are from Mexico City but they have been the U.S. for a long time now. It was probably back then when it was like that and also a little bit of news stories. I know the news exaggerate a lot but I just wanted to make sure. 

thanks for your response!


----------



## anthony73 (Oct 17, 2014)

maesonna said:


> Looking American (white) is particularly not a thing in Mexico City, where Mexicans come in all colours, and being white will not necessarily make you look different.
> 
> As for standing out in other ways (dressing or acting like a foreigner, or not speaking fluent Spanish), it’s like Alan said: equal opportunity. Foreigners are neither targeted preferentially, nor immune from crime.


Sorry, I might've sounded a little stereotyping, but good to know! thanks!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

anthony73 said:


> Hello Isla!.. well yes, they are from Mexico City but they have been the U.S. for a long time now. It was probably back then when it was like that and also a little bit of news stories. I know the news exaggerate a lot but I just wanted to make sure.
> 
> thanks for your response!


Back in the 1990s things were not safe in Mexico City. It was a time when it was not a good idea to hail a taxi on the street instead of calling a taxi service because of the number of "express kidnappings" that were taking place. Perhaps your friends are thinking of that time. Or perhaps they didn't live in the safest of neighborhoods when they lived here. All I can do is tell you that as a single older woman (in my late 60s) living here full-time since 2007, I have never felt danger lurking. It's true that I am usually home by 9:00 or 10:00 pm and don't go to clubs and bars, so that may have something to do with the fact that I feel quite safe living in this city. And I live in a safe neighborhood, which also helps.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

anthony73 said:


> hello people! My name is Anthony (or Tony) and I joined this forum because I'm having my first international assignment for my company and it is in Mexico City.


Congratulations on the assignment. 



> First of all, what can I expect from people there? their culture and customs? are they friendly with Americans? I've made some research on Hofstede's cultural dimensions compared to the U.S. and it shows me they're a collectivistic country.. what can you tell me about that? do they like to work on teams and do things together and all that?


I think the business culture varies depending upon whether or not the company is internationally owned or is purely Mexican. My experience has been that in the international corporate workplace the establishment of teams and working within that framework and supporting your tea is viewed more positively than the individual attempting to shine the brightest.



> Also, what about corruption and crime over there? my friends from Mexico told me there is a high crime rate over at Mexico City (robbery, and even kidnapping). is it that dangerous? I'm probably making a big deal out of this, but, is looking American (white) increase the chances of being exposed to those type o crime events?


Corruption is a huge problem, throughout Mexican society/culture, IMO. I view it as part of the DNA of the country. International corporations will emphasize non-cooperation with corruption in the workplace. Mexico City is a large city of about 8.5 million people. Yes, there is a lot of crime and the newbie is best served by listening to co-workers regarding ways to avoid being victimized. "Dangerous" is defined relatively. It takes time to know and understand areas of the city and personal behaviors which place people at greater risk. Street crimes will tend to be crimes of opportunity - someone being in the wrong place at the wrong time- than premediated. Looking like in outsider and not paying attention to surroundings can make someone a target - be they foreigner or Mexican. Kidnapping is another huge problem in Mexico and it's the middle-class which is the primary targets of kidnappers. Though some foreigners have been kidnapped I don't think they're targeted specifically. Don't wander about the streets or public transportation with expensive watches, rings or gold neck chains. Don't brag about material possessions you have in your apartment. The less people you don't know know about you the safer you will be.



> I'm leaving in three weeks and I'll be there for one year, so please any type of advice would be really appreciated.


Rely heavily on advice offered by your co-workers. If you attend church now there will likely be English-language church services you can attend when you arrive and you can network with people you meet there. Be low-key in your approach. Identify who the leader is in your work group and try to fit-in. Let the co-workers take you under their "wings." I'm assuming you're a young person and Mexico City will be an exciting place for you. It's a longer work day in Mexico than in the USA and the young people I know who work in corporations party as hard as they work.

Lucky you! Best of luck.


----------



## anthony73 (Oct 17, 2014)

AlanMexicali said:


> My take on kidnapping is if you are an Expat you are safe unless they find out from their paid informers in banks that you are sitting on about $100,000 US or more in pesos and can pay about that much or more fast or come from a wealthy family that lives close by. If you are a working guy I would imagine they will not bother with you.
> 
> Don´t mention your wage to anyone or talk about money or possesions with people you don´t know well. Don´t act paranoid in public. Walk right past the group of kids hanging out on the corner and don´t cross the street in the middle of the block to avoid them etc.. The same stuff you do back home, I asume.
> 
> ...


equal-opportunity muggings haha .. thanks Alan I'll stay away from those places



GARYJ65 said:


> You would stand out if you were black or oriental,
> whites, we have a bunch
> If your Mexican culture knowledge comes from Texas or your friends in Texas, forget everything you know
> Friendly toward Americans? It depends, will you be friendly with Mexicans?
> ...


Thank you Gary! I'm really looking forward to it!




Isla Verde said:


> Back in the 1990s things were not safe in Mexico City. It was a time when it was not a good idea to hail a taxi on the street instead of calling a taxi service because of the number of "express kidnappings" that were taking place. Perhaps your friends are thinking of that time. Or perhaps they didn't live in the safest of neighborhoods when they lived here. All I can do is tell you that as a single older woman (in my late 60s) living here full-time since 2007, I have never felt danger lurking. It's true that I am usually home by 9:00 or 10:00 pm and don't go to clubs and bars, so that may have something to do with the fact that I feel quite safe living in this city. And I live in a safe neighborhood, which also helps.


thank you again, Isla. Well, I'm on my late 30s so I'll probably be hanging out a lot with co-workers and we might go out some time.. I'll try to stay away from shady neighborhoods. I still don't know what part of the city I'll be living in.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Re Mexico City's population of 8.5 million that you cite. Since the city merges seamlessly with the surrounding region, a better mark for the novice expat might be:

According to the most recent definition agreed upon by the federal and state governments, the Greater Mexico City population is 21.2 million people [in 2014], making it the largest metropolitan area in the western hemisphere, the tenth largest agglomeration, and the largest Spanish-speaking city in the world.
Mexico City - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I try not to be too impressed by encyclopedia statistics which are oftentimes irrelevant. Mexico City is about the size of New York City.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> I try not to be too impressed by encyclopedia statistics which are oftentimes irrelevant. Mexico City is about the size of New York City.


Well, not everything in print on this topic is irrelevant, or incorrect, if that's what you are implying. In any event, an article from this year has this to say: 

"Mexico City has an estimated population of 9 million in 2013, which is up from 8.851 million in 2010. The metropolitan area, however, is much larger with a population of 21.2 million people, making Mexico City the most populous metropolitan area in the Western Hemisphere." 
Mexico City Population 2014 - World Population Review


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Longford said:


> I try not to be too impressed by encyclopedia statistics which are oftentimes irrelevant. Mexico City is about the size of New York City.


I don't think overly legalistic definitions have much use for residents who live in a metro area that is far, far more massive than New York City. I've lived in Mexico City and Manhattan in various stints, but the longest in each was about nine years, and Mexico City --- the metro area -- simply drawfs NYC. 

But the point is, I was trying to give the new expat a clear sign of what he was getting into, the largest metro area in the Western Hemisphere. Again, that is what the forum is for.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> I don't think overly legalistic definitions have much use for residents who live in a metro area that is far, far more massive than New York City. I've lived in Mexico City and Manhattan in various stints, but the longest in each was about nine years, and Mexico City --- the metro area -- simply drawfs NYC.


You are aware, I trust, that New York City is made up of five boroughs, of which Manhattan is just one.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

The OP isn't going to be "living" in the entirety of the metropolitan area. Likely, in one colonia and working relatively close. In a city of 8.5 million people. Metropolitan New York City is 20 million. Metropolitan Los Angeles is 18 million. Metropolitan Sao Paulo is, I'm recalling, the largest metropolitan area in terms of population in the hemisphere ... approx. 27 million people. Yes the Mexico City metropolitan area is large and the population would rarely, if ever, be on the move at the same time and same place.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> You are aware, I trust, that New York City is made up of five boroughs, of which Manhattan is just one.


Hah hah, I did live there for 10 years, but in those days, no, we never left Manhattan, those of us under 30. We were all aware that the other boroughs did exist, but wouldn't get caught dead going there, much living there. That has changed now, with Brooklyn so cool.

But regarding metro areas, we all have our opinions. NY bedroom suburbs, that reach into New Jersey and Connecticut, are definitely not part of NY culture, lifestyle. My opinion is that what everyone thinks of the Mexico City mind frame does extend out to state of Mexico. But, it's not something that can be clearly defined, though Wiki, Mexico federal govt and D.F. govt apparently agree with me, as that definition I put up yesterday shows. If a few expats don't agree with Mex federal and DC gov't, that's fine. Just be aware it's only your opinion and please don't try to flame me for what is only your opinions.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Hah hah, I did live there for 10 years, but in those days, no, we never left Manhattan, those of us under 30. We were all aware that the other boroughs did exist, but wouldn't get caught dead going there, much living there. That has changed now, with Brooklyn so cool.
> 
> But regarding metro areas, we all have our opinions. NY bedroom suburbs, that reach into New Jersey and Connecticut, are definitely not part of NY culture, lifestyle. My opinion is that what everyone thinks of the Mexico City mind frame does extend out to state of Mexico. But, it's not something that can be clearly defined, though Wiki, Mexico federal govt and D.F. govt apparently agree with me, as that definition I put up yesterday shows. If a few expats don't agree with Mex federal and DC gov't, that's fine. Just be aware it's only your opinion and please don't try to flame me for what is only your opinions.


Today's Washington Post has a horrific article on what the reporter says is a recent taste treat in Mexico City, though a poster says NY Times had a similar story earlier this year, but ves, the population he gives for Mex City.

MEXICO CITY — The streets of metropolitan Mexico City (population 20 million) are many things, not all of them pleasant.

They are crowded, yes. Malodorous, at times. Dirty, sure. They are also one of the world’s great incubators of snack-food experimentation, where street vendors slather mayo and cheese on grilled corncobs, and carve mangoes into flowering fruit bouquets.

Perhaps, then, it was only a matter of time before someone gazed upon a bag of Nacho Cheese Doritos, a product boasting no fewer than 27 ingredients, and thought: these need more.

That appears to be how Dorilocos — Crazy Doritos — came along.

The new snack craze on Mexicoâ€™s streets starts with Doritos, and goes from there - The Washington Post


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Just because a reporter misrepresents the population of Mexico City doesn't mean the misrepresentation is accurate. Sheesh! About the metropolitan area of New York City ... I think you're reaching a bit too far in your interpretation and that your interpretation will not be recognized by people who actually live there. Metropolitan areas are disparate and just because they're often very large population-wise doesn't mean everyone in the Metropolitan area is in the city centre. Visit Mexico City one day, or New York City, and I think this will become evident. All the best.


----------



## anthony73 (Oct 17, 2014)

Longford said:


> Congratulations on the assignment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Longford, I appreciate your advice that'll be very helpful when I live there. Also, they just told me my assignment may go for a little longer.. might be up to three years so now I had a serious talk with my wife because she is very close to her family and has to make a big decision. We are working on that, she agrees that it is a really big opportunity for my career. We've been married for 5 years now and we have a 4-year-old girl who's going to kindergarden. If we decide to go, what would be your advice regarding schooling for kids her age? I read on another thread that there are some private international schools , I may start looking of that and.. about my wife.. what kind of permits does she need if she wants to work over in Mexico?


thank you everyone in this forum for your responses and advice..

Dorilocos? sounds crazy.. I might have to try that when I'm over there


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> Just because a reporter misrepresents the population of Mexico City doesn't mean the misrepresentation is accurate. Sheesh! About the metropolitan area of New York City ... I think you're reaching a bit too far in your interpretation and that your interpretation will not be recognized by people who actually live there. Metropolitan areas are disparate and just because they're often very large population-wise doesn't mean everyone in the Metropolitan area is in the city centre. Visit Mexico City one day, or New York City, and I think this will become evident. All the best.


Longford, who are you directing your comments to? And I really don't understand your first sentence - please explain what you're getting at. Thanks.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> Longford, who are you directing your comments to? And I really don't understand your first sentence - please explain what you're getting at. Thanks.


I believe Longford was referring to the Washington Post reporter who gave Mexico City metropolitan area (note, "metropolitan area," not strictly just the DF) as 20 million.

This is just semantics. I myself have often been guilty of putting Mexico City's met population down, ranging from 15 to 20 million, in countless articles I wrote on Mexico. I came to that figure the same as the Washington Post writer did, and just about any journalist I know, taking data from the Mexico federal government, and its designation goes back three or four decades. I was smack dab in Mex City during the two giant quakes of 1985 that destroyed so much of the old down town where I worked, and we all slaved away for about 40 straight days on that story, with every reporter, gov' agency, U.S. Embassy, mentioning what ti mean to the metropolis of 20 million, though of course the main damage was confined mostly to buildings on the old lake bed.

Most news gathering offices have standard figures for common entities in their bailiwicks, which reporters can look up for quick reference when needed.

As I said originally, I was just offering that figure to the new expat as an information aid. It seems that a few expats just don't want to accept that figure, but that's the accepted metro area population of this grand city. To me, it's like throwing a cup of cold water at an incoming lava flow to fight it.


----------



## VEMEM (Oct 21, 2014)

What can you expect from Mexicans, particularly in Mexico City? It is a big city like NY or London, so you can expect busy people and yet, most of them are polite and educated. Yes, there's crime in certain neighborhoods, like anu¿y other big city in the world. I lived in London and Boston and I can tell you, I fear entering the subway more in London than I do in Mexico City, because of the threats that country has talking about Muslim rebels bombing specific sites of the city. 

Mexico City is a vibrant city, lots of cultural events, museums, art galleries and history. I am sure you will love the place, however, take regular precautions you will take living in the U.S. and do not forget to use common sense at all times, i.e., do not go to a lonely alley's ATM to pick up money in the middle of the night.


----------

